# Shed Hunter In Training



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

We've played hide and seek since Sitka was tiny. I've inconsistently used antlers I have lying around, when he was younger. It's been awhile since we played in the house, so the other day we broke out a shed and played in the back yard (more distractions, and smells to mask the antler). He did very good practicing his "wait" while I hid it. He immediately began his search when I told him to "find the bone". Not sure we will ever proof it enough to try on hikes, but it sure is fun watching that nose work.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

He looks happy doing it. Take an antler with you on a hike and have a few training sessions up there too. Years ago I tried my hand at bird hunting. An old timer told me to drag and hide the wings for my lab to find. I wasn’t sure how well it would play out, but the dog ended up being very good at finding and flushing grouse and pheasants, however I never did get him to stay in close enough. I’d hear the birds take flight, but rarely got a chance, lol still fun getting out and see him go (when I could anyways).


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Nigel said:


> He looks happy doing it. Take an antler with you on a hike and have a few training sessions up there too. Years ago I tried my hand at bird hunting. An old timer told me to drag and hide the wings for my lab to find. I wasn’t sure how well it would play out, but the dog ended up being very good at finding and flushing grouse and pheasants, however I never did get him to stay in close enough. I’d hear the birds take flight, but rarely got a chance, lol still fun getting out and see him go (when I could anyways).


That's sounds like a lot of fun. Some friends of mine train their own bird dogs, and start with bird wings pretty early. Its pretty sound advice from the old timer. We actually have a pretty renound hunter that uses his shepherds to flush and retrieve birds. It just proves how versatile they really are. I'll have to work with Sitka in a few new areas. It gives him a small job, and keeps his brain working. I love watching it too.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There was a forum member from southern Idaho who was an avid bird Hunter. He talked about training his GSD to flush/retrieve birds. Not sure how far he got with that as he quit posting a while ago. Would have been interesting to hear how that turned out.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Nigel said:


> There was a forum member from southern Idaho who was an avid bird Hunter. He talked about training his GSD to flush/retrieve birds. Not sure how far he got with that as he quit posting a while ago. Would have been interesting to hear how that turned out.


That sure makes me curious, as that's the area I am from. If it's the same member, he was successful! If not, well, someone else was. I'm curious if they used similar methods with shepherd as they do with retrievers.


----------

